# Hi from Italy



## canadese (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, I write from Italy. I am a lover of the sea and I like your forum. I sail in the Mediterranean sea...


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, my boat is in Italy. Welcome to the forum.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Long Island, New York.
My family comes from northwest and central Italy.
Tell us about your cruising grounds/destinations, local conditions 
and boat.
Ciao, Hugo (Ugo)


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Sure would like to be on the Mediterranean,warm soft water is nice! I sail the Great Lakes and the water is cold & hard! It is a good teacher , & the sights are nice......Dale


----------



## canadese (Mar 11, 2012)

In center of Italy today, is warm, spring is here, right now there are 20 degrees Celsius. I live near Florence in Tuscany. Two years ago I sold my boat and I bought a inflatable boat. But hopefully soon I would buy a sailboat. 
My usual destinations are the islands of 'Elba, Corse and Sardinia.

My dream is to sail in 'ocean as you do.

Last year I rented in July a sailboat ... I made a video:





This is an 'other adventures with my family in my inflatable boat last year' s in August:


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Very nice video, Are you sure this is not your job? The water is so beautiful I so wish I could touch it! Your paradise is perfect. NICE!..........Dale


----------



## canadese (Mar 11, 2012)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> Very nice video, Are you sure this is not your job? The water is so beautiful I so wish I could touch it! Your paradise is perfect. NICE!..........Dale


I like do some video with my family. I have 5 sons... (i'm crazy I know...)
My job is seller of yarn for fabric....

This is my family: Famiglia Ballerini

anyway thank you


----------



## Mystic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Benvenuto!


----------



## canadese (Mar 11, 2012)

Mystic1 said:


> Benvenuto!


grazie!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

canadese said:


> I like do some video with my family. I have 5 sons... (i'm crazy I know...)
> My job is seller of yarn for fabric....
> 
> This is my family: Famiglia Ballerini
> ...


Very nice family and they look happy all the time, congratulations... and get that sailboat, you have already a big crew.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## canadese (Mar 11, 2012)

pcp said:


> very nice family and they look happy all the time, congratulations... And get that sailboat, you have already a big crew.:d
> regards
> paulo


:d:d:d


----------

